# [gelöst] Probleme mit der Webcam seit 2.6.34

## Klaus Meier

Ich habe eine Logitech Webcam, die bis Kernel 2.6.33 einwandfrei funktioniert hat. Sie wird über den UVC Treiber angesprochen. Das Problem ist, dass wohl das USB-System abstürzt, wenn ich sie einstecke. Es kommt folgende Meldung:

```
kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: force halt; handshake ffffc900104f4824 00004000 00000000 -> -110

kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x3040 with error -108.

kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x06 failed for offset 0x3040 with error -108.

kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x302c with error -108.

kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x06 failed for offset 0x302c with error -108.

kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x06 failed for offset 0x302c with error -108.

kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x01 failed for offset 0x0000 with error -108.

kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x3040 with error -108.

kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x06 failed for offset 0x3040 with error -108.

kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x308c with error -108.

kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x308c with error -108.

kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x308c with error -108.

kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x308c with error -108.

kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x308c with error -108.

kernel: phy0 -> rt2x00usb_regbusy_read: Error - Indirect register access failed: offset=0x0000308c, value=0xffffffff
```

Der rt2x00usb ist mein Wlan Adapter. Netz ist jedenfalls weg, wenn ich die Cam einstecke. Hat jemand eine Idee?Last edited by Klaus Meier on Tue Jun 22, 2010 3:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Hat jemand eine Idee?

 Nicht wirklich...

Aber:

Ich hatte hier mal ähnliches als die USB Treiber nicht in der richtigen Reihenfolge geladen wurden (unter Nutzung von OpenRC)

, hierzu gab es auch eine Warnung im dmesg

gelöst hab ich es indem "ohci_hcd" als Modul bereitgestellt wurde, statt ihn buil-in zu bauen.

Schaut hier aktuell so aus 

```
Device Drivers  --->

[*] USB support  --->

<*>   Support for Host-side USB

<*>     EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support

<M>     OHCI HCD support
```

 Das funkt hier seit langer Zeit einwandfrei, auch unter dem 34er kernel

Doch zur Webcam selbst kann ich nichts beitragen, ich nutze keine.

Ansonsten gehe doch noch mal gewissenhaft den Gentoo Linux USB Guide durch.

----------

## Klaus Meier

USB ist bei mir komplett als Modul im Kernel. Nichts fest eingebaut. Das hat noch nie funktioniert. Hat wohl auch absolut nichts mit Cam oder sonst was zu tun. Da klappt einfach mein System zusammen. Könnte wohl jedes beliebige Gerät auslösen. Wenn ich das jetzt richtig sehen, schmieren auch Desktop Anwendungen ab, die net.wlan0 nutzen. Mit 2.6.32 und und 2.6.33 ging alles ohne Probleme, mit den gleichen Einstellungen.

Ich habe auch die aktuellen linuxheaders drauf, damit die glibc und den Kernel komplett neu übersetzt (das war meine erste Vermutung).

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

habe hier 

```
uname -a

Linux Server 2.6.34-gentoo #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu May 20 12:52:07 CEST 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9650 @ 3.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

meine 

```
dmesg | grep cam

pwc: Philips webcam module version 10.0.13 loaded.

pwc: Also supports the Askey VC010, various Logitech Quickcams, Samsung MPC-C10 and MPC-C30,

pwc: Logitech QuickCam 4000 Pro USB webcam detected.

usbcore: registered new interface driver Philips webcam
```

funktioniert wie gehabt.

G. R.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ok, du hast aber auch einen anderen Treiber.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Na ich werde wahnsinnig. Jetzt geht es. Ich habe die Cam mal in eine andere Buchse gesteckt. Keine Ahnung wieso, werde da noch etwas weiter forschen. Liegt vielleicht gar nicht am Kernel 2.6.34, es kann auch sein, dass ich in dem Zeitraum etwas bei mir umgesteckt habe.

----------

## tazinblack

... liefert vielleicht der eine Port am Mainboard nicht genügend Strom?

sowas hatte ich schon mal. Hatte damals ne 2,5" USB Platte dran welche dann dauernd neu gefunden aber nie so richtig erkannt wurde.

An nem anderen Port ging es dann.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Nicht genug Strom für eine Webcam? Werde mir bei Gelegenheit mal ansehen, welche Buchesen an was für einem Chip hängen. Ich vermute etwas anderes. Ich hatte direkt danben den Drucker mit einem Uraltkabel angeschlossen. Und der Drucker ist aus. Ich tippe fast auf das Kabel aus der USB Steinzeit.

Festplatten mit Strom vom USB Anschluß waren  schon immer außerhalb der Spezifikation. Manchmal gehen sie trotzdem, aber eine Garantie dafür gibt es nicht.

----------

